# Time to replace engine mount?



## hostmax (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi!

I suddenly remember that I got a rough idle once while waiting for a red light last summer (it never happened again though). So I went to check out my engine compartment and I spotted a crack on my engine mount... Has anyone ever been in a similar situation? Is it good time that I should replace my engine mount?


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I'd personally say it's still fine. Sitting at an idle with that tear wouldn't cause a rough idle. Car could've just had crappy gas or something. If it really is bothering you, go ahead and change it but I don't think it's an issue. My opinion that's all. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## btavish81 (Mar 18, 2018)

based upon the pics posted on BFI's website, the factory engine and trans mounts are pretty whooped at 35k miles, ive been thinking about upgrading to better mounts myself.


----------

